# Tuningwippe für Uzzi SL 2001?



## shylock (16. Dezember 2011)

Weiß hier jemand ob es für das Uzzi SL, Bj.01 eine Tuning(oder Selbstbau) Dämpferwippe gab/gibt?
Ich glaube,Specialized hatte für das alte FSR(selber Hinterbau) so etwas als Option.

Theoretisch sollte es doch möglich sein,auf 140-150mm Federweg zu kommen,oder?



Saludos und Danke


----------

